# What have I done to my TiVo IP address?



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi there. I've having some trouble with my TiVo IP address. Everything was fine until I tried out a wireless modem/router supplied by my new ISP. I had no problem running nic_config_tivo and changing the existing IP address etc to match the new modem/router. One week later I've decided to stick to my old trusty modem/router instead. 

I ran nic_config_tivo once again and altered the IP address back to the original and rebooted. However this time no matter what I do I can't Telnet my TiVo or open TivoWeb. I tried running the Ethernet cable directly from TiVo to my modem/router but I still can't talk to it. Is there anyway for me to fathom what I've done without pulling my hard drive?

I use a Netgear Wireless Bridge, which is connecting to my existing modem/router without any issues. My original IP address was 192.168.1.254 and the new one 192.168.0.254 so all I actually did both times is alter the 1 and the 0. Any help would be appreaciated. Thanks.


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi. After spending most of the day trying to fix the problem it seems to have fixed its self. I rebooted one more time and finally I can access Telnet etc. Now all I've got to do is fathom how to delete this thread!


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Stop posting on it and it'll disappear down the list


----------



## Foxy (Mar 7, 2003)

Pugwash said:


> Stop posting on it and it'll disappear down the list


But only if other awkward buggers don't post to the thread!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Damn! I was going to post that tomorrow when it had disappeared


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Yes, it'll soon get old & disappear - any day now.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

It's not gone yet.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Damn! Will you please stop nicking my ideas


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

bump.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Tee Hee! :up:


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

cwaring said:


> Damn! Will you please stop nicking my ideas


Your ideas! Pish!

Rickynumber18 seems to have disappeared down a list though.


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Has this thread dropped off the bottom yet?


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

No, for some reason it seems to be up near the top.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

No its falling watch out


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Close call.


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

What have I started? This could be a new forum game.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Careful now.


----------

